
$270k/month with a booze subscription box - quickthrower2
https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/cdjg3i/270kmonth_with_a_booze_subscription_box/
======
thaumasiotes
Wait, why do I care about $270k / month _revenue_? Retail means lots of
revenue that is totally independent of the amount of money you're making. How
much of the $270k goes right back out buying the booze?

~~~
y4mi
Does it matter, really?

It sounds like a nice enterprise to me. It might not be the highway to
billionaire but definitely sounds well paying enough to have a nice and pretty
easy life.

And he doesn't need to live in a high cost areas either as the shop only needs
a smallish warehouse/cellar for the alcohol.

it's basically a story and was probably never intended to be a recipe to
duplicating what he's done. I think it's a little of bragging and maybe even a
little advertisement for his service. Just read it like that and it's a
perfectly fine story

~~~
epanchin
It matters if they’re selling a dollar for 90c and calling it successful. In
this case, they’ve explicitly stated they’re profitable.

~~~
55555
Yeah this isn't a VC funded company, it's a small business. With 270k a month
in rev you can almost always carve out a very nice profit margin for yourself.

------
westondeboer
Seems like a super scam to me to try and resell it quickly

